# Commute from Zamalek to Smart Village



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know how long this will take between the hours of 7am and 9am and again between 5pm and 7pm?

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Going anywhere at these times is a complete nightmare.


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say 1 hour in the morning and 1h15 in the evening.


----------

